# [NA only] LF: 408 - Mable FT: 402 - Timmy & Tommy [or others]



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi! I'm looking to finish my collection!

- All my Cards are NA.
- Only looking for NA
- New accounts and accounts with little to no feedback will be requested to send their cards first.
- Will be send via USPS First-Class in an envelope surrounded by cardstock, card inside a soft sleeve in a top loader

Looking for SPs:
408 - Mable

406 - Blathers *Pending *traineroflegend
412 - C.J.S *Pending *AutumnRoseDay
418 - Gulliver *Pending *AutumnRoseDay
421 - Nikos *Pending *Nebula427
411 - K.K. Slider *Pending* UglyMonsterFace
420 - Lottie *Pending* UglyMonsterFace

Have for trade:
402 - Timmy & Tommy

401 - Tom Nook *Pending *AutumnRoseDay
401 - Tom Nook *Pending* Nebula427
416 - Sahara *Pending *AutumnRoseDay
417 - Harvey *Pending *UglyMonsterFace
417 - Harvey *Pending *traineroflegend
422 - Wardell *Pending *UglyMonsterFace


Other Trades
1) Need 448 - Faith, trading any of the cards listed in spoiler below. *Pending LadyBoozer*
2) I will trade 4 of any of the cards in the spoiler below for an SP card in my Looking for list.


Spoiler



425 - Sherb
426 - Megan
427 - Dom
429 - Cyd
430 - Judy
431 - Raymond
432 - Reneigh
433 - Sasha
434 - Ione
436 - Shino
437 - Marlo
439 - Cephalobot
440 - Quinn
443 - Ace
444 - Rio
445 - Frett
447 - Rosewell


3) I have plenty of other cards from series 1-5, if you're willing to trade for a series 5 SP.


Spoiler



004    Sable
006    Resetti
011    Harriet
013    Saharah
014    Luna
018    Bob
026    Renee
028    Jambette
035    Deli
041    Quillson
042    Marcie
046    Winnie
047    Knox
053    Limberg
054    Deena
057    Phil
058    Monique
062    T-Bone
065    Midge
070    Biff
071    Yuka
079    Truffles
080    Eugene
087    Bunnie
091    Muffy
092    Henry
093    Bertha
097    Willow
109    Porter
113    Isabelle
114    Blanca
122    Lucha
132    Vladimir
138    Sly
140    Avery
149    Broccolo
154    Rhonda
161    Teddy
171    Benedict
177    Flip
179    Hopper
181    Drake
186    Charlise
189    Drift
192    Pango
203    Tom Nook
206    Pete
207    Mabel
211    Grams
213    Digby
222    Miranda
228    Bubbles
232    Canberra
237    Bam
240    Deirdre
241    Hans
242    Chevre
245    Mac
248    Hazel
249    Beardo
250    Ava
256    Diva
260    Tammi
261    Tucker
262    Blanche
263    Gaston
264    Marshall
266    Joey
267    Pippy
270    Rooney
271    Curlos
272    Skye
276    Astrid
280    Victoria
281    Lyman
285    Merengue
288    Curly
291    Sparro
292    Baabara
297    Apollo
300    Chrissy
320    Mott
327    Penelope
331    Pashmina
349    Lucy


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 29, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Nebula427 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello. I would like to trade my 421 Niko for your 401 Tom Nook.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 30, 2022)

Nebula427 said:


> Hello. I would like to trade my 421 Niko for your 401 Tom Nook.


D'md


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Mar 30, 2022)

I have 412 and 418 looking for 402, 416, 401 to send to an eldery AC player. I might have 411. Need to double check.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 30, 2022)

AutumnRoseDay said:


> I have 412 and 418 looking for 402, 416, 401 to send to an eldery AC player. I might have 411. Need to double check.


Please double check! This would be amazing to get 3 for 3


----------



## LadyBoozer (Mar 30, 2022)

I have 448 Faith I can send you... don't need anything in return. I have 3 extra of her.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 30, 2022)

LadyBoozer said:


> I have 448 Faith I can send you... don't need anything in return. I have 3 extra of her.


You're awesome!


----------



## 4ndy (Apr 4, 2022)

Bump, just need Mable.


----------



## AkaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2022)

I have #408 Mabel
I am new so I know you will want my card first.  I have never traded before but have several extras from series 5 so found this site.


----------

